# 95 altima: turn key nothing happens



## mkenyashujaa (Jan 8, 2011)

have had it for 2 moths everything was ok. The only time it didnt start was when a friend left it on reverse gear i quickly noticed and it started. Today went for my driving test then gave the friend who accompanied me the car to drive home as i waited for license. Came home 5 hours later tried to start it and it wont start. No dashboard lights, wipers, internal light power mirror etc. what could be the issue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Battery may be discharged. Also check the battery cable connectors.


----------

